# Coil / Battery Drain / E-liquid Calculator



## JakesSA (2/5/14)

Look like with this website the coders got it right this time ... even calculates multi wire coils. Good battery calculator too, does mechanical and regulated mods.

http://www.steam-engine.org/??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/5/14)

i like it


----------



## shabbar (2/5/14)

This is a very simple e-liquid calculator. It has some limitations:


No flavoring.
No mixing by weight.
suppose there's better diy liquid apps out there


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/5/14)

@JakesSA thanks this is awesome


----------



## BhavZ (2/5/14)

Awesome little link there.. love it


----------



## ET (2/5/14)

wow awesome find


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

nice find @JakesSA 

playing around with it now


----------



## Andre (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> nice find @JakesSA
> 
> playing around with it now


No - go study!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

Matthee said:


> No - go study!


are you going to respond this way to all my posts LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dampmaskin (12/5/14)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Script_kiddie


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

Awesome - thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/5/14)

Dampmaskin said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Script_kiddie



and ....... ?


----------



## Dampmaskin (12/5/14)

Just a reference to the first sentence in this thread.  "Code monkey" I can live with ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Dampmaskin said:


> Just a reference to the first sentence in this thread.  "Code monkey" I can live with ...


Ok, got it. Can be offensive...changed it to "coders" - ok?
Oh, and welcome to our forum. If you have the time, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

